# cannot install emulators/linux_base-f10



## ccc (Sep 11, 2010)

hi

I cannot install emulators/linux_base-f10 from ports on my freeBSD 8.1 RELEASE due to the following problem:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
# make install clean
===>  linux_base-f10-10_2 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10.
```
What's wrong?


----------



## ccc (Sep 11, 2010)

```
# kldload linux
```
 seems to solve this problem.

BTW should I create /boot/loader.conf and add this line:
	
	



```
linux_load="YES"
```


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 11, 2010)

There are a couple of basic errors that you have made here.  The first is forgetting to 
	
	



```
kldload linux
```
before starting to install linux_base and the second is not reading the instructions.FreeBSD manual for linux compatibility


----------



## ccc (Sep 12, 2010)

Thx, but if I set in /etc/rc.conf:
	
	



```
linux_enable="YES"
```
 then I don't need to set in /boot/loader.conf?


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 12, 2010)

ccc said:
			
		

> Thx, but if I set in /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that you are correct in that you do not need to set it both places.

But, then, if you use linprocfs(5) or linsysfs(5) for anything, they'll automagically load linux.ko too.


----------

